# Dangerous catch.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi all, For anybody thats interested the Dangerous catch was on channel 4 starting at 5.45 yesterday evening. I find it compelling viewing. Cheers janathull


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

Dont you mean Deadliest Catch? Im a fan of it too


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry got confused. janathull


----------

